# Beach Cruiser Bottom Bracket?



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

One of my bikes is an Electra Cruiser 1 beach cruiser, single speed, coaster brake, three piece crank. I'm not used to working on something this low-tech, and I'm wondering what kind of BB it has. Would it be a sealed unit like Shimano, or open bearing races with cups? I need to rebuild or replace it in the near future and just wondering what to expect. Thanks for any info.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

loose ball (but caged) square taper BB. Just replace it with a cartridge unit of the same spindle length.

- Joel


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## cplainscript (2 mo ago)

Econoline said:


> Got it. Thanks!





Econoline said:


> Got it. Thanks!





Econoline said:


> One of my bikes is an Electra Cruiser 1 beach cruiser, single speed, coaster brake, three piece crank. I'm not used to working on something this low-tech, and I'm wondering what kind of BB it has. Would it be a sealed unit like Shimano, or open bearing races with cups? I need to rebuild or replace it in the near future and just wondering what to expect. Thanks for any info.


I have the same Electra Cruiser. Need to replace bottom bracket. Did you ever find the exact size of the Electra Mens Cruiser bike bottom bracket?


----------

